# next stop - Shostakovich



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 / Dudamel · Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela*

*Full presentation of Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra conducted by gustavo Dudamel, playing Shostakovich 10th Symphony at BBC Proms 2007.*

Brilliantperformance and presentation of a great symphony.

youtube comments

*Absolutely magnificent! Gustavo Dudamel one of the greatest conductor of our time. Bravo, Bravo Bravo!﻿

I love Shostakovich. Great performance.﻿

Great!
Dudamel makes a classic music alive again. His music is sharp, he has balls and fire inside.
So shine, maestro! Rise and shine!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich The Bolt Concertgebouw Orchestra Marin Alsop*

Never heard this piece before, and is stunned by the richness in fantasi and colours. Quite good sound compared to the video quality, it must be some years old.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich - Piano Sonata n° 2 - Ludmila Berlinskaia*

*Recorded in 2012*

Again Shostakovich surprise me with a bubbeling playfullness, tempochanges, but also dramatic expressions. He seems like a master of putting emotions into few tones. But to subit this you need a good performer, and this performance is very good.

youtube comments

*Ludmila Berlinskaia knows every single note of this sonata by memory and played it without score plenty of times. Yet she decided to perform it with the score.

Grande!

Лень наизусть выучить?﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Moser: Cello Concerto No. 1 by Shostakovich*

Moscow Philharmonic orchestra. Conductor Semyon Bychkov. 2013

Not the best sound when you see that this recording was last year. But the energy in performance and fantastic camera production make me post it anyways.
And it is really a great work

youtube comments

*if my fingers were that big/long...

Fantastic interpretation and execution. Wonderful playing!

Bravo et merci*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich Piano Concerto No.1 Andrei Korobeinikov (piano) Mikhail Gaiduk (trumpet)*

youtube comments

*An amazing performance, especially of the last movement.

Great performance. The bes recording of this concerto was performed by the great Schostokovich himself. There is a small clip of this on youtube, Schostokovich was unbelievable.

Thank you for posting...it is a great performance, of a truly great piece.
*


----------

